# Agression towards same sex



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

I recently rescued a second GSD as a companion for my current boy, Aero.
She gets along with Aero, and seems to do okay with my cat, but she exerts dominance over Aero, such as taking his food whenever she wants, sleeping in his bed, growling at him sometimes when I'm giving him attention, and she's already bit one friend's female dog and tried biting my neighbor's dog (who's Aero's favorite playmate).

Is this something that can be solved with training, or could this just be part of the dog's personality? I've only had her since last Wednesday, and this is honestly a deal breaker if she's more of a liability than a companion. She's also 2 years old, so I wonder if age has to do with it. She's a sweet dog, but I almost fear she's best in a home without other dogs. Any suggestions are appreciated, as I might return her tomorrow (and see if the other 2 older
German Shepherds get along with Aero). I ideally wanted a dog that's 4-7 years old anyways (Aero's 7 - he can be hyper, but he can be really calm and is super well behaved, which I like).


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Perhaps too much too soon?


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

Falkosmom said:


> Perhaps too much too soon?


I don't know. But she's back in her crate because she pissed off Sylvester. He didn't run away from her, but he hissed at her, and the way she's acting is as if she's trying to become pack leader.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Honestly, if you feel that she's too much for you (and i don't mean that in a condescending way at all), I wouldn't hesitate to return her if that's an option you feel comfortable with. It's not uncommon for female shepherds to have same-sex aggression and while I agree with Falkosmom over the idea of her 'trying to become pack leader', it still doesn't sound like a situation you want to work with. It sounds like you had a peaceful household, were looking for a companion for your boy, and got more dog than you wanted. Is there a particular reason that you wanted a second dog for Aero? You said he has playmates that he loves, why did you bring in a second dog for him?


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

sashadog said:


> Honestly, if you feel that she's too much for you (and i don't mean that in a condescending way at all), I wouldn't hesitate to return her if that's an option you feel comfortable with. It's not uncommon for female shepherds to have same-sex aggression and while I agree with Falkosmom over the idea of her 'trying to become pack leader', it still doesn't sound like a situation you want to work with. It sounds like you had a peaceful household, were looking for a companion for your boy, and got more dog than you wanted. Is there a particular reason that you wanted a second dog for Aero? You said he has playmates that he loves, why did you bring in a second dog for him?


I wanted him to have a companion to keep him company during days I was away at school for 6 hours or more. I wanted another GSD because of their loyalty, love of water, intelligence, etc, but this one is a disaster. She's working hard now on destroying her crate, whining up a storm, but I'm concerned over the safety of Aero or Sylvester.

I just watched a DVD by Ed Frawley (Leerburg Dog Training | Dealing with the Dominant Dog) and it's quite interesting. Didn't realize that spaying can sometimes make inter-female aggression worse, but she's definitely very aggressive towards other females, which negates going to the dog park.

I feel comfortable now with returning her, but it's not a decision I made easily.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

If it's not the right fit, it's not the right fit. I understand that completely and am glad you are able to give this girl back to the rescue so that they can find a home where she can thrive. Our girl was a mess when we got her but we had the time and energy to work with her and she's still not easy! Sometimes you're up for it, sometimes your not. 

Do you truly want a second dog or is primarily going to be a companion for Aero? I only ask because any dog is going to be a lot of work to get them adjusted and bond and work with them separately. Maybe not as much work as this girl has posed but definitely real work.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> I recently rescued a second GSD as a companion for my current boy, Aero.
> She gets along with Aero, and seems to do okay with my cat, but she exerts dominance over Aero, such as taking his food whenever she wants, sleeping in his bed, growling at him sometimes when I'm giving him attention, and she's already bit one friend's female dog and tried biting my neighbor's dog (who's Aero's favorite playmate).


If you try again, I _highly_ suggest doing a two week shut down. 
And this is why 

While it won't fix some core issues, it's plain to see you've not been able to establish yourself as leader. 

Dominance is way overrated, but leadership IS recommended.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> If you try again, I _highly_ suggest doing a two week shut down.
> And this is why
> 
> While it won't fix some core issues, it's plain to see you've not been able to establish yourself as leader.
> ...


Understood. I gained a lot of insight watching Ed Frawley's training videos, namely the one on dominance and aggression. Elsa seems to have some issues that can be fixed, but the inter-sex female aggression is a deal breaker, because that means no dog park, no friends bringing their dogs over (doesn't bother Aero), no interacting with neighbor's dogs, and it's more of a liability to me.

As far as the shutdown goes, I honestly can't deal with the constant whining and crying. She's actually trying to destroy her crate.


----------



## pkhoury (Jun 4, 2011)

sashadog said:


> If it's not the right fit, it's not the right fit. I understand that completely and am glad you are able to give this girl back to the rescue so that they can find a home where she can thrive. Our girl was a mess when we got her but we had the time and energy to work with her and she's still not easy! Sometimes you're up for it, sometimes your not.
> 
> Do you truly want a second dog or is primarily going to be a companion for Aero? I only ask because any dog is going to be a lot of work to get them adjusted and bond and work with them separately. Maybe not as much work as this girl has posed but definitely real work.


I wasn't expecting an easy task by any means, but this is more than I can bear. There aren't even any guarantees I will get a replacement. I have no desire for a small dog and might just stick with the two pets and consider the miniscule adoption fee a donation (as this is probably the best county-run shelter I've ever been to - clean, friendly, and thorough as far as medical treatment goes).


----------



## mebully21 (Nov 18, 2011)

there are alot of same sex breeds that dont get along with the same sex... it is not limited to GSD's. you gave this new dog way too much too soon and didnt set any rules.. just like if you give a teenager the keys to your car and house with no rules and say have fun the teenager will go to town and do what they want.. if you got a dog for your dog that is the wrong thing to do, the right thing is to get a dog cause YOU want a 2nd dog ... 

honestly from the sound of it, return the female dog and DONT get another dog.. just leave it with your current dog and cat, this way you can take your dog to the dog park and have playdates with his current dog friends and you wont have to worry about another dog who has no idea of the rules "ruining your playdates etc"


----------

